

Syntax Matters - bdfh42
http://guidewiredevelopment.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/syntax-matters/

======
jrnewton
A related issue to syntax is consistent naming, especially in the core API of
a language. Java for example has _relatively_ consistent naming for methods,
whereas i find the core Ruby methods to be all over the place...

